# Skyscrapers of Frankfurt, Germany



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread for the *Skyscrapers of Frankfurt*.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Trianon*





Trianon is a 45-story, 186 m (610 ft) skyscraper in the Westend-Süd district of Frankfurt, Germany, completed in 1993. It is the headquarters for DekaBank; other tenants are Deutsche Bundesbank and Franklin Templeton. Atop the building is an inverted pyramid suspended from the three corners. In 2007, DekaBank sold the building to the Morgan Stanley European Office Fund (MSEOF). A 57% interest in the building was later transferred to the real estate investment fund Morgan Stanley P2 Value. 




















*Nextower*





The Nextower is a high-rise building standing at a height of 136 meters. The building is part of the Palaisquartier complex, which was built between 2004 and 2010 on the Grosse Eschenheimer Strasse in the city center. The Palaisquartier consists of four buildings: a reduced reconstruction of the baroque Thurn und Taxis, the Nextower office building, the 99 meter-high Jumeirah Frankfurt hotel and the MyZeil shopping centre.




















*Main Tower*




Main Tower is a 56-storey, 200 m (656 ft) skyscraper in the Innenstadt district of Frankfurt. It is named after the nearby Main river. The building is 240 m (787 ft) when its antenna spire is included. The tower has five underground floors and two public viewing platforms. It is the only skyscraper in Frankfurt with a public viewing observatory. It is the 4th tallest building in Frankfurt and the 4th tallest in Germany, tied with Tower 185. The foyer of the building has two art pieces accessible to the public: the video installation by Bill Viola "The World of Appearances" and the wall mosaic by Stephan Huber "Frankfurter Treppe / XX. Jahrhundert" ( "Frankfurt's Steps/20th century"). The tower's design features what appears to be two connected towers. The smaller of the two is of a cuboid shape and a design common to 1970s architecture. The second and taller of the two towers is a circular tower with an entire blue glass exterior which features the transmission tower on top. 





























*MesseTurm*




The Messeturm, or Trade Fair Tower, is a 63-storey, 257 m (843 ft) skyscraper in the Westend-Süd district. It is the second tallest building in Frankfurt, the second tallest building in Germany and the second tallest building in the European Union. It was the tallest building in Europe from its completion in 1991 until 1997 when it was surpassed by the Commerzbank Tower, which is also located in Frankfurt. The Messeturm is located near the Frankfurt Trade Fair grounds. Helmut Jahn designed the Messeturm in a postmodern architectural style. It is regarded as one of the design classics among European skyscrapers. Despite its name, the Messeturm is not used for trade fair exhibitions but as an office building. It is one of the few buildings in Germany with their own postal code (60308), the others being Opernturm, another Frankfurt skyscraper, and the summit station on Zugspitze. 





























*Westendstrasse 1*




Westendstraße 1 is a 53-storey, 208 m (682 ft) skyscraper in the Westend-Süd district. The structure was completed in 1993 and together with the nearby City-Haus, forms the headquarters of DZ Bank. In 1995 it won the "Best Building of the Year" award by the American Chamber of Architects in the multifunctional skyscraper category. The tower is the third tallest skyscraper in Frankfurt and also in Germany. 





























*Tower 185*




Tower 185 is a 55-storey, 200 m (660 ft) skyscraper in the Gallus district. It is the 4th tallest building in Frankfurt and the 4th tallest in Germany, tied with Main Tower. The anchor tenant of the tower is the German branch office of PricewaterhouseCoopers, which has leased 60,000 m2 (650,000 sq ft). The tower was initially planned to be 185 m (607 ft) with 50 stories; however, when plans changed to increase the height by an additional five floors, its name was not changed.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Frankfurter Büro Center*




Frankfurter Büro Center (German for Frankfurt Office Centre), also known as FBC, is a 40-storey, 142 m (466 ft) skyscraper in the Westend-Süd district of Frankfurt, Germany. It was designed by architect Richard Heil from Frankfurt. The building's anchor tenant is the international law firm Clifford Chance. Due to the oil crisis the construction of the skyscraper got stuck in 1975. Until 1979 no investor had been found to finish the building because of high construction costs and a lack of prospective tenants for the office space. Later the ECE project development company stepped in and reached an agreement with owners and artisans, and developed a construction program for completion and technical improvement as well as a rental concept. In 1981 the tower was finally finished and comprised approximately 52,000 m2 (560,000 sq ft) of gross floor area. As of end of April 2007 approximately 17,000 m2 (180,000 sq ft) of office space on the lower 20 floors were not let. Thus, the occupancy rate was approximately 65 percent. The building was owned by DEGI, an open property fund of Dresdner Bank from 1985 to 2007 and then sold to the Goldman Sachs Whitehall Fund. In 2016 it was acquired by PBM Germany, a construction company from Berlin.





























*Silberturm*





Silberturm (Silver Tower), formerly known as Dresdner-Bank-Hochhaus and Jürgen-Ponto-Hochhaus, is a 32-storey, 166.3 m (546 ft) futurist skyscraper in the Bahnhofsviertel district of Frankfurt, Germany. It was the tallest building in Germany from 1978 until 1990. Until 2009 it was part of the headquarters of Dresdner Bank, one of Germany's largest banks until its merger with Commerzbank in 2009. As of 2012 the main tenant is Deutsche Bahn. 





























*Skyper*




Skyper is a building complex in the Bahnhofsviertel district of Frankfurt, Germany. The tallest of the three buildings is a 38-storey, 154 m (505 ft) skyscraper. Its quadrant-shaped silhouette is a distinctive part of the Frankfurt cityscape. Completed in 2004, the tower is linked by a 9 m (30 ft) glass atrium to a neo-classical villa dating from 1915. The villa is listed as a building of historical importance and once belonged, along with the site as a whole, to the Philipp Holzmann construction group, which used the property as its corporate head office. A residential and commercial building with 52 one- to three-room apartments and ground-floor retail space completes the ensemble. The plans for the €480 million project originated from Frankfurt architects JSK, who were commissioned by Holzmann AG. With building approval granted, the architects subsequently realised their plans on behalf of general contractors ABG and the new owner, DekaBank, which had purchased the building for an open real estate fund of its real estate subsidiary, Deka Immobilien. Following completion in 2005, DekaBank moved into offices on the lower floors as the main tenant. The higher floors of the building are occupied by well-known names such as HSBC and Houlihan Lokey. Skyper has been owned since 2006 by an investment company belonging to the Swiss banking group UBS. 





























*Gallileo*




Gallileo is a 38-storey 136 m (446 ft) skyscraper in the Bahnhofsviertel district. It was built from 1999 to 2003. The towers architecture is made up of two towers linked by a connecting central core. The north tower is 136 m (446 ft) with 38 storeys, and the south tower is 114 m (374 ft). The core is the building's full height. Together with its 49,000 m2 (530,000 sq ft) floor space, it is the 14th tallest building in the city. Its name is an intentional misspelling of the scientist Galileo's name; the extra l comes from the building's other namesake, the nearby park Gallusanlage. Along with the nearby Silberturm, it served as the corporate headquarters of Dresdner Bank since 2008. A year later, after the takeover of Dresdner Bank by Commerzbank, the new owner planned to use only the Gallileo. Gallileo has a glass facade with 400 individual windows forming an approximately 22,000 m2 (240,000 sq ft) large transparent outer skin. In the glass floors were the American artist James Turrell, integrated lighting, which make the building at night from the inside out glowing. These are not architecturally visible. The undersides of the floor slabs serve as reflective surfaces. Shops, a bar, and the English Theatre Frankfurt are located on the ground floor. 



















*Eurotower*




Eurotower is a 40-storey, 148 m (486 ft) skyscraper in the Innenstadt district of Frankfurt, Germany. The building served as the seat of the European Central Bank (ECB) until 18 March 2015, at which point it was officially replaced by a new purpose-built building. The building is located at Willy-Brandt-Platz in Frankfurt's central business district, the Bankenviertel, opposite to the Opern- und Schauspielhaus Frankfurt. Right next to the building is an underground U-Bahn station and an above-ground tram station. 





























*Taunusturm*




TaunusTurm (originally Kaiserkarree) is the project name for a complex of two buildings, a 170 m (560 ft) skyscraper and a 63 m (207 ft) high-rise residential building. The site is located in Frankfurt's financial district, the Bankenviertel, at the corner of Neue Mainzer Straße and Taunustor. The site borders a park named Taunusanlage, which gave the tower its name (the Taunus is a low mountain range north of Frankfurt). The buildings were designed by architecture firm Gruber + Kleine-Kraneburg. The project developer is real estate building and operating company Tishman Speyer which also built the Messeturm and the Opernturm in Frankfurt. The start of construction was in April 2011 and the first tenants moved in February 2014. 





























*Commerzbank Tower*




Commerzbank Tower is a 56-story, 259 m (850 ft) skyscraper owned by Samsung of Korea since September 2016 in the banking district. An antenna spire with a signal light on top gives the tower a total height of 300.1 m (985 ft). It is the tallest building in Frankfurt and the tallest building in Germany. It had been the tallest building in Europe from its completion in 1997 until 2003 when it was surpassed by the Triumph-Palace in Moscow. Since the departure of the United Kingdom from the European Union it has since reclaimed it’s position as the tallest building in the European Union. The Commerzbank Tower is only two metres taller than the Messeturm, which is also located in Frankfurt. The Messeturm had been the tallest building in Europe before the construction of the Commerzbank Tower. It is currently the tallest building in the EU. Commerzbank Tower was designed by Foster & Partners, with Arup and Krebs & Kiefer (structural engineering), J. Roger Preston with P&A Petterson Ahrens (mechanical engineering), Schad & Hölzel (electrical engineering). Construction of the building began in 1994 and took three years to complete. The building provides 121,000 m2 (1,300,000 sq ft) of office space for the Commerzbank headquarters, including winter gardens and natural lighting and air circulation. The building is lighted at night with a yellow lighting scheme that was designed by Thomas Ende who was allowed to display this sequence as a result of a competition. In its immediate neighbourhood are other skyscrapers including the Eurotower (former home of the European Central Bank), the Main Tower, the Silberturm, the Japan Center and the Gallileo. The area forms Frankfurt's central business district, commonly known as Bankenviertel.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


All this on video:


----------



## MenteDigital (Mar 18, 2020)

Wow thank you very much for sharing, these buildings remind me of a design we did in my web design agency https://mentedigital.es/diseno-web-barcelona


----------

